# Orphelia's First Show!



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I guess it's official now I've had confirmation of entry through, after some gentle persuasion and encouragement from my breeder, Orphelia is going to her first show in September! It's not for ages yet, but I'm quite excited!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope you both enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you! She loves fuss and strangers, so fingers crossed she'll enjoy it! Not sure what she'll make of being penned all day though!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck Orphelia - you're beautiful!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, we did it! I took her to the double show at Bracknell yesterday, I was 50/50 at how she would be with it tbh!
She peed in the carrier which was a lovely start, it was when we were waiting in the car for my breeder though, she was a bit smelly but not really wet thankfully!
Vetting in went fine we got there early so it was reasonably quiet in the hall still, it was obvious quite early that she wasn't a happy bunny though, and the more the hall filled the worse it got, she was even hissing at me. I bought her another blanket to hide behind and a cage fan, it was so hot in there! When we left at 10 I didn't think she would be judged, even I couldn't get her out.

The results started going up before we were allowed back in, to my utter relief one of hers was up saying she got her first PC! I thought I was going to cry, was so pleased she hadn't got in such a state they couldn't judge her (purely because I didn't want her in a state, I'd have brought her straight home no problem). 
She'd calmed down when I went to check on her, was asleep and happy for strokes, she was pretty grumpy and still a bit hissy, but was much better.

Whilst I was checking results again the show manager put Do Not Judge on her pen, so she wasn't included for BOV, she definitely needed to be left alone by that point! I am so so proud of her though, she got through all her classes gaining her first 2 PC's, two 1sts, a 2nd and a 3rd! Really chuffed with the 3rd, there was 6 in the class including 2 Premiers and a Gr Premier, my breeder said her head is a bit small, ears a bit big and her eyes haven't fully turned green yet, but that's common in the line she's from for it to all develop fully later on 

It was our first show and apparently they're not usually that big and busy, so I've decided I'm going to try her once more next month at a smaller show, if there's no improvement we'll call it a day. She did do a roll for everyone when I'd packed up her pen though, big into rolling when she's happy, and strutted out the carrier like nothing had happened when we got home :001_rolleyes:

Heard from both her Breed Class judges, one said she judged her in the pen, and the other came to see if she was alright and said he came back to her 4 times because he didn't want to just put CNH, thought that was really good of him! This is the back of the PC he gave her :laugh:










Little bit grumpy in the beginning 









Sleepy









This morning looking pretty pleased with herself


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done Orphelia!!! I'm so glad she managed to get through it ok. And what great results  We're going to try Grace once more too and just see if second time is any different but if she's still bad then that will be it.

We were thinking about you yesterday..


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Great results for the day, sorry she was a bit grumpy if you enter her into minimum classes then on the day if she's still a bit grumpy you can see the show manager to withdraw her from the side classes, hopefully it won't be so warm next time


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Well done Orphelia!!! I'm so glad she managed to get through it ok. And what great results  We're going to try Grace once more too and just see if second time is any different but if she's still bad then that will be it.
> 
> We were thinking about you yesterday..


Thank you! Relieved the first one is done I think,know what to expect more now! I think that's not a bad decision for Gracie, it's hard to tell the first time because it's so new to them they may act differently the next time. 
Aww thank you, the positive thoughts were much appreciated, I'm sure you can imagine how I was feeling for those 2 and a half hours!

In hindsight I'd have taken her when she was a baby, showing was always in the back of my mind but I was too scared until my breeder gave me a push!



Steverags said:


> Great results for the day, sorry she was a bit grumpy if you enter her into minimum classes then on the day if she's still a bit grumpy you can see the show manager to withdraw her from the side classes, hopefully it won't be so warm next time


Thank you! Top tip I did not know that, thank you very much!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Orphelia :thumbup: She does look pleased with all of her lovely rosettes :yesnod:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you Lynn!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, and good luck for the next show


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------

